# Browning .357 Mag



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

I was trying to find out what model S&W .357 mag that my dad left me and just realized he left me a box of Browning .357 mag rounds. I don't think they make them any longer. Should I clean them up and save them for posterity, or are they of no particualr value?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If the box is in good or better condition, and there are no rounds missing, it might have considerable value to a cartridge collector or Browning collector. I wouldn't recommend cleaning anything up, as this might reduce the value if done improperly. Get a few decent photos of the stuff and search around on the web to see if you can find anything similar for sale. If not, Google-up a cartridge collector and drop him an email about it.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

Yhe casings are a little rough looking. Between my father and me, the box might have been opened 4 times and looks brand new. I though it might not be right to use them.

I was going to buff them up with a nonabrasive cleaner, but maybe not now.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you can remember when they were bought, it will help you price them. If they came out of the 1930's there might be a premium for them. :smt033


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

1968...A benchmark!


----------

